# Where to Ge Red Flint?



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been looking up cheap alternative substrates as of late, and am rather liking the idea of using a red flint gravel base with my own additives (any recommendations on what additives are best to put in, btw?). However, I've run into a bit of a snag - I don't actually know where I can _get_ said red flint. The handful of online places I've found that carry it charge an obscene amount of shipping (probably due to weight) and I can't come up with a local pool or landscaping place that carries it (I'm in Fairfield county, CT, for those who might know a place in the area...)

So, I'm wondering where any of you who use red flint get it from. Is there an online place that'll get it to my door - even at snail-mail rates; I'm not in a terrible hurry - relatively inexpensively?

Info would be much appreciated  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're talking about this, I have 150 lbs of their sand in my 75g tank. I'm in Wisconsin though, where it comes from locally.


















Couple of pics with some plants I used to have. I love the color of it, very natural. If you want to look the shipping up online, it runs about $20 a 50lb bag at the LFS I got it from, and I would gladly ship it out for you.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

That's the stuff - does your LFS carry the coarser grains (i.e. the 2-3mm sand or 1/8" gravel), or just the fine grained versions? If they have something with slightly bigger granules (i.e. so I could siphon gently w/o sucking it all up), I'd definitely be interested. 50lbs is about a half cubic foot, as I understand it. That would almost fit in a large priority flat-rate (12"x12"x5.5" or just shy of a half cubic foot) and will ship that way for $15 - I'd gladly give you $35 to fill a box and send it my way (heck, that's still cheaper than the $1/lb regular pea gravel in stores here) and you can keep the extra few lbs for whatever project you might have. The boxes you can get for free from your local USPS office - just ask for the "large priority flat-rate box."

If you can get the coarser grain sizes, PM me and I'd love to work something out. Thanks!


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah they have it in a about 5 different sizes. I will try to get up there this week, and I can get you a picture, maybe of all 5 so you can decide which one you want. I will let you know!

FYI, that is not the smallest grain that they have, maybe the picture just looks like it. This same sand was in a sting ray tank that they have, to give you an idea of the size (being safe for them).


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks!  I guess your sand might just look finer than it really is, but I do know that I want something just a little bit bigger (as I said, 2-3mm grain would be nice, or 1/8" or so... Photos would be very much appreciated... could you maybe put a dime or other standard-sized object next to the grains for comparative reference, please?


----------

